

Ask HN: What would you consider a good web framework 'tutorial app'? - webmaven

Assuming that you are a newbie to a framework (though perhaps not to the language it is written in), what are you looking for in the &#x27;build your first app&#x27; tutorial commonly included in the docs?<p>Good examples of &#x27;tutorial apps&#x27; would be welcome as well, including why you liked them.
======
Someone1234
Twitter clone. It is straightforward enough to not take a lot of time, while
touching many different "real world" areas (e.g. database, WebAPI, UI, etc).

~~~
webmaven
Looks like the following projects have done this:

* Railstutorial - [http://draft.railstutorial.org/book/toy_app](http://draft.railstutorial.org/book/toy_app)

* Flask tutorial - [http://flask.pocoo.org/docs/0.10/tutorial/](http://flask.pocoo.org/docs/0.10/tutorial/)

------
edavis
I don't think one size fits all here. To me, a good tutorial app is one that
effectively showcases the strengths of a framework while being honest about
weaknesses.

So for Django/Rails, anything that goes over CRUD operations would be good.
For Flask/Sinatra, an API endpoint. For Meteor, a small, realtime chat
application. You get the idea.

And keep it simple. Don't try to cram everything into a tutorial — especially
if there is a lot of complicated setup required. Just give me the lay of the
land and at the end of the tutorial a link to the reference docs so I can keep
going if I want.

------
atmosx
Anything that has the following at basic level:

Primarily * Login scheme * i18n translation * Ability to display content from
databases

Secondarily * API consumption (e.g. twitter, instagram, etc.) * Caching *
Dynamic content support (JS and JS frameworks)

------
sauere
Write a Hacker News clone. It can be done within a few days. It includes all
elements for a web app: basic MVC, storing stuff in a DB, handling
authentication...

------
raelmiu
User management and secure login, with some very basic CRUD operations would
be nice. Usually the starting point where people get stuck.

